
Peepeth: a decentralized alternative to Twitter - maxencecornet
https://peepeth.com/
======
bevan
I built Peepeth. Would appreciate your advice & suggestions.

------
dustin_c_c
Looks like a really neat approach to an uncensored social network.

------
surfcoderepeat
This is awesome!

~~~
bevan
Thanks, appreciate your support!

~~~
surfcoderepeat
The good thing about signing up early to services is that I managed to get my
@name ;)

------
nickfehr
Wow awesome

~~~
bevan
Thanks Nick! Let me know if you need help signing up.

